
Beyond Ramen: A Cookbook for Entrepreneurs - gibsonf1
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2007/07/cookbook
======
mark-t
What's the big deal with ramen? I like ramen. I have no financial troubles,
and I eat it anyway. It requires no preparation, 3 minutes to cook, tastes
good, and costs maybe 20 cents for a meal (including the cost of water and
heat).

The problem with cooking most things is that you have to think about it before
you're hungry. I don't know about you, but that never happens to me. I have
better things to think about.

